# Convert iPhone to be a monitor



## GeoMoon5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello!

How would one convert an iPhone into a plug-and-play monitor/display?

I have an older iPhone that I can use for fun projects. I don't mind jail breaking this phone. My goal is to achieve something like:

A cable that plugs into the iPhone and plugs into a USB port of a PC. I would then be able to see the terminal interface and enter commands to check up on Linux servers.

[iPhone] -----------cable---------- [USB of PC]

Please help,

Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't as the OS won't allow it. Besides there are no apps to do so.

Unless you want to do something like TeamViewer or iOS.


----------



## GeoMoon5 (Sep 5, 2008)

So, there's no way to replace the iOS on the device with a custom Linux distro, and then go from there?

The TeamViewer is a good idea, except I'd prefer that the interface between the phone and PC be a direct connection with a cable, not something over the internet.

Sometimes I need to reboot a server and reestablish internet connections and login to stuff, etc. which would mean no ability to re-establish an internet connection after reboots or power failures, etc. (I know, I could simply tell the distro to auto re-connect, but I still want the monitor capability with the phone, not just internet terminal stuff).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, there is no way to install Linux on an iOS device.

TeamViewer will be your only option.


----------



## GeoMoon5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like there were some attempts in 2010 to get Android on the iPhone:

How to Install Android on Your iPhone | TechHive

iDroid - The iPhone Wiki

I didn't really see anything successful for Linux, though.
Assuming a deeper search uncovers a working OS alternative for the iPhone, how difficult do you imagine it would be to make the iPhone screen accessible to a PC for use as a monitor?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think it would be possible at all. Even with a different OS.

You would need software to help make it work; besides you would also need a custom cable as USB doesn't carry video.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is an App for iPhone/iPad that will do this it is called "Air Display"

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/air-display/id368158927?mt=8


----------



## GeoMoon5 (Sep 5, 2008)

@ Masterchiefxx17:
Surely an app could be written that passes video info from the computer to the iPhone screen. How is the screen hardware any different from the other pieces of hardware in the iPhone that are accessed by various apps? Is it blocked off from developers or something?

USB carries video just fine for lower resolution solutions, and has been doing so for years, now.
Mimo Monitors - Welcome


@MartyF81:
Awesome! "Air Display" is almost exactly what I'm looking for! Pity it's not a wired version. The servers I need to access have no wireless functionality.


----------

